# Question - Libre - pump using sensor



## jusme (Aug 23, 2018)

Do any of you that have a pump and use a sensor for controlling low BGs happen to use a Libre just for the information it provides as well? 

I am to be provided with a sensor for use with my 640g in 2 weeks time in hopes it will stop my really bad hypos but I am sorely going to miss my Libre if I have to give it up as it is just so handy and saves many hypos getting into really bad ones most of the time.

Many thanks

jusme


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 23, 2018)

Must admit I' puzzled as to the Libre being provided for you has you have a pump which is set up to use sensors and suspend delivery I believe if you go low.

I use Dexcom not a Libre and use it for info as well as to alarm when I am approaching hypo.

Do remember though the sensor reading is about 20 mins behind your blood sugar reading. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 23, 2018)

jusme said:


> Do any of you that have a pump and use a sensor for controlling low BGs happen to use a Libre just for the information it provides as well?
> 
> I am to be provided with a sensor for use with my 640g in 2 weeks time in hopes it will stop my really bad hypos but I am sorely going to miss my Libre if I have to give it up as it is just so handy and saves many hypos getting into really bad ones most of the time.
> 
> ...


I have had one for a trial with my 640 Medtronic. I also liked the Libre like you. Good luck jusme


----------



## jusme (Aug 23, 2018)

Thank you Sue for your reply I actually fund the Libre myself and have done for just over 2 years now (it is not available on the NHS in my area yet.)  It is just that it is so useful in letting me know what is going on and not leaving the pump to decide.  I really like the information that I can read 24 hours a day and just wondered if I could use it without interfering with the pump sensor.

jusme


----------



## Flower (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi jusme

The Enlite sensor with the 640g provides an on screen glucose reading with trend arrows- 1/2/3/ up or down- and graph that goes back over 3/6/12/24 hours and shows when boluses have been given or basal suspended to prevent hypos. You will be able to see the same information on the pump screen as you would do on the Libre reader unless I'm mistaken. You choose the settings for when the pump suspends insulin delivery which is in advance of you hitting hypo levels and insulin delivery kicks back in automatically once glucose starts to rise. I have found it very effective at reducing serious hypos. I hope things go well for you.


----------



## jusme (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks Hobie. 

jusme


----------



## jusme (Aug 23, 2018)

Many thanks Flower the information you have given me has enlightened me no end and I feel a lot better with that knowledge about giving up my Libre but just keeping one in reserve in case!


----------



## Flower (Aug 23, 2018)

This is what the pump screen looks like with the sensor running. You press the circular ok pump button to bring up the screen which is updated every few minutes. You can override SmartGuard and restart insulin delivery if you want to and can also suspend insulin delivery yourself but I have found the system accurate and exceedingly helpful. The orange line on the photo is where insulin has been suspended to ward off a hypo and the little blocks are where I gave boluses. Good idea to keep your Libre sensors in reserve but I hope you'll get the same information you rely on just in a slightly different layout.


----------



## VICTOR HILL (Aug 23, 2018)

JUSME .
I HAVE USED FREE STYLE LIBRE  to get my blood surgars    better like if to low or high at night while asleep 
as you will find you can look at graph and see when you go low high and check back 6  HOURS  as i use  NOVO RAPID  which has 6 hour action and a fast act time 30 mins 
just look at over a 3 day period this will give you  an idea what when and poss why thins are not so good   but and this is big  BUT  keep carbs the same each day and also what stress you undef    like driveing  or working hard ie good   luck   
vic  hill   61 years on insulin


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 23, 2018)

Hope the sensors work well for you @jusme 

I find them very accurate (possibly even closer to BGs for me than Libre?). Either bit of kit is really helpful, but having Smartguard to head off hypos even when you are asleep is amazing


----------



## jusme (Aug 24, 2018)

Many thanks Flower for the picture of the pump screen and I will show it to my OH when he comes back from shopping.

Thank you Victor Hill for all that good advice and I can assure you that I do my best to keep control of my diabetes and have been doing so for 55 years this year, but for some reason I have been having hypos since the third day of being put on insulin and when I told the nurse my legs felt funny she wouldn't believe me but the tests she did proved I was having a hypo.  I lost all warning signals years ago after having so many hypos over the years and I really do my best to ward them off that is why I have self funded the Libre for the last 2 years so I could keep checking what is going on.

Thank you Mike for your reply and I am really going to try hard with the new pump sensor but I am also going to ask the Doctor if I can be put on the list for the new 670g when it becomes available this autumn or suggest to my husband that we can't take our savings with us when it is time for us to go so can I use some to pay for this new pump as it sounds really just what I need.

jusme


----------



## VICTOR HILL (Aug 24, 2018)

Jusme
one small tiny thing that does happen when i go  low    say at 4.0   3.6 2.6 blood sugars  .
is my eyes do not focus as per normal  begin to blue like looking at things out of focus      .
just wonder if may help   
  good on you for funding  a free style libre   we do have a freind who is type   2 f is  useing  a free style libre  to keep within targets ref bood sugar  s and his dad   is type one of many years does the same    
brillant   new thing  which has been out   for 4 /years or more  what    next  i wonder in the world of  diabetes    like BROADBAND   possible get it all set over country then along come   something else to take over         supe speed   light signals    good luck    to  you   or steady does it    regards vic


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 24, 2018)

jusme said:


> Thank you Mike for your reply and I am really going to try hard with the new pump sensor but I am also going to ask the Doctor if I can be put on the list for the new 730g when it becomes available this autumn or suggest to my husband that we can't take our savings with us when it is time for us to go so can I use some to pay for this new pump as it sounds really just what I need.
> 
> jusme



Just for clarity the new pump out in the Autumn is the *MM670G*

It's very confusing the way they did their pump numbers but the 730 is the old Veo type pump which came in two sizes 530 and 730 for 180unit and 300unit sized reservoirs.

Wouldn't want you accidentally ordering the wrong one from your clinic!


----------

